# scope for squirrel gun?



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

What kind of scope dose everyone use on their squirrel guns? I just use the open sights on my 10/22 but I want to put a scope on it can anyone recommend a good not to pricey scope?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Standard bushnell 3x9 variable works fine on mine.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

A compact 2x7 if you plan on doing some longer (100 yard) shooting. If not, all you need for squirrel is a fixed power scope, Simmons makes a nice 4x.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

4x32 or 3-9x32 either will work just fine!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have a 3x9x40 on my ruger 10/22. Makes those head shots @ 25 yds a piece of cake. Price is about 50 bucks with rings. Mike


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks guys I was looking at some 3x9's but didn't know if it was just overkill. now I got to go get one and get it dialed in for some limb chicken slaying. [email protected]!#!%


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

You can get 3X9 Burris scopes fairly reasonable.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

i got a 3x9x32 on my hunting 10/22 and i have 4x12x50 on my 10/22 heavy barrel sinper rifle.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i put a 3x9x40 bushnell banner dusk to dawn scope on my savage and it does a very good job.i like the wider field of view that the 40 mm objective gives me.the price is very reasonable too.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

bsa sweet .22 life time warenty


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

Make sure you get one for rimfire, they will have the parallax set at 50 yds typically, and that is something you want to check. a lot of 3x9 scopes are set to 100 yds and therefore will be inconsistent at close ranges. Parallax is basically the focus point where the scope is designed, the higher end Leupold Rimfire has an adjustable parallax to it.

This same topic was on OhioSportsman.com with some great info, also at Chuckhawks.com has some super articles.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

BunkerChunker said:


> Thanks guys I was looking at some 3x9's but didn't know if it was just overkill. now I got to go get one and get it dialed in for some limb chicken slaying. [email protected]!#!%


You won't think it's overkill when you are spotting the nut munchers head peeking out at you. I used to have some pretty sharp vision in my younger days but now it's a different story. I have caught myself shooting at wood knots in a tree... Funny stuff huh? Well it's true. I could have sworn it was that little nut munchers head. It was shaped just right and it looked like one ear was facing me. I cracked off a round and nothing. So I cracked off another and nothing. I thought what the Heck is going on here and tried one more when finally I could see that I was hitting my mark and it was in fact the wood knot that had fooled me. Now I like the scopes with the AO adjustment. I like the 4-12x40AO It really lets me see what I'm looking at. I usually keep the setting low while hunting squirrels but when I need it I can focus in nice and crystal clear for some of those really tough shots where just his little noggin is barely exposed. No more guessing, I know if it is or isn't a squirrel. I think a 3-9X32 with AO would also be a nice set up for squirrels. You might not need the AO feature now but some day when age gets the best of your eyesight you my just find that this is the ticket. My self and a few of my hunting buddy's have been using the Bushnell Banner series Dusk and Dawn 4-12X40 AO, They have served us well and they can be bought for just about $100.00 even. I also bought a Bushnell Banner 3.5-10X36 AO recently from SWFA for $100.21 delivered to my door. They are some nice scopes for the money. Are they as good as Leupold? No but they won't cost you as much either. As a matter of fact, I had a leupold 2-7 x33 varx II on a ruger 10/22 T and I had trouble seeing squirrels through it. So I switched it out with this cheap Bushnell and man what a difference it was for me. I believe that the Leupold will go on a shotgun or a muzzleloader. For my eyes it's just not good enough for small game anymore. Hope you get something that works for you for many years. Getting the right tool for the job makes all the difference, Good hunting... !#!#!#


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

Pretty sure the Leupold you mentioned is a rimfire scope, you may want to check with Leupold to see if it can handle the shock/kick of a shotgun or muzzleloader. Just a thought, that is a pretty nice scope.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

This is not a new leuplold VX II and it is a Heavy Duplex made for shotgun. Thanks for your friendly advise though... It is appreciated....


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

Then you indeed have a great scope for the shotgun then. I have the 3-9x33 vx-II for rimfire, I was a little leary of the smaller view, but found out otherwise. The clearer optics allowed me to find the tree rats much quicker than the typical 40.

Have a great season, only a week away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

A fixed 4 power works fine. how many shots over 50 yards are you gonna have at squirrels anyway?


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Lots of inexpensive scopes that are fine for .22's and squirrel hunting, but the most important feature to have on one is AO (adjustable objective). Makes all the difference in the world when you are shooting at strange angles and don't always have the luxury of a consistent cheek anchor.


----------

